
LeapIN – Start and run your micro business (incorporate in Estonia) - schrijver
https://www.leapin.eu/
======
schrijver
Had to think of this company seeing the posts about incorporating through
Stripe Atlas:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16799949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16799949)

To me it seems like the structure of a C-corporation would make sense for an
YC-style startup that goes on to raise funds, but for a single person company
an LLC-like structure might be a better fit.

